# SSOTM Voting Jan 2018



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

*SSOTM - January 2018*​
*Cored Frames *

Inconvenience - Checkerd Colt00.00%Oetzi - Witchazel Starship310.00%Georges Gaggo - Dragon 00.00%Oetzi - Hornbeam Checks00.00%Toolman99 - Axiom Ocularis Champ26.67%Toolman99 - American Classic13.33%Sharker - Canarywood and ziricote413.33%Jamen - Pie Nut826.67%truthornothing - Snakeskin Shrike413.33%filipino_saltik: - Scorpion826.67%

*Non-Cored Frames*

Sharker - Blood Birch826.67%Misling - Axiom Champ Natural13.33%Abenso - 'Star Tooth'00.00%Hobbitwithaslingshot - Gaelic Scorpion00.00%JoeyL - LBS13.33%Can-Killa's - Ergo00.00%Wombat - Opus310.00%Can-Killa - Thumb nub natty00.00%Razmatazberry - Pine TTF00.00%Misling - PVC wave Derringer26.67%Flipgun/Toolshed - Alloy Tabbed Wishbone26.67%Flatcap - Black Walnut Chalice26.67%Treeman - Dogwood Natty26.67%Bushpotchef - Blacked Natty00.00%Misling - Pony Express 13.33%E.G. - 90% Scout516.67%filipino_saltik - Guava Natty13.33%lovetosling123 - Flatube shooter13.33%port boy - Beach Topshot13.33%Honorary Pie - Crackapple00.00%Honorary Pie - Wobbly Maple00.00%


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Voting for Non-Cored frames posted in Jan 2018

Sharker - Blood Birch




Misling - Axiom Champ Natural










Abenso - 'Star Tooth'










Hobbitwithaslingshot - Gaelic Scorpion



JoeyL - LBS










Can-Killa's - Ergo










Wombat - Opus



Can-Killa - Thumb nub natty











 

Razmatazberry - Pine TTF





Misling - PVC wave Derringer










Flipgun/Toolshed - Alloy Tabbed Wishbone



Flatcap - Black Walnut Chalice




Treeman - Dogwood Natty





 


Bushpotchef - Blacked Natty










Misling - Pony Express










lovetosling123 - Flatube shooter










port boy - Beach Topshot




Honorary Pie - Wobbly Maple



 

Honorary Pie - Crackapple




filipino_saltik - Guava Natty


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Voting for Cored frames January 2018

Inconvenience - Checkerd Colt




Oetzi - Witchazel Starship




Georges Gaggo - Dragon

 

Oetzi - Hornbeam Checks




Toolman99 - Axiom Ocularis Champ



 

Toolman99 - American Classic




Sharker - Canarywood and ziricote





 
Jamen - Pie Nut











truthornothing - Snakeskin Shrike











filipino_saltik: - Scorpion


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Just a note, I dont see a picture of E.G.'s 90% Scout up there.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

E.G.'s 90% Scout


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Gentlemen, i am finished. Respect!

^_^

Matt, thank You very much!



Rip


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ends tomorrow - last call for votes.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The Pie Nut and Blood Birch take it - Well done Sharker and Jamen!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## flatcap (Jan 12, 2018)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jamen (Dec 2, 2016)

Sweet!! Thank You @Nathan Masters for the creation of the Scout and Simple shot!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not trying to stir anything up but EGs Scout is shown in cored frames and voted in non-cored. Where Sharker is shown in cored and voted in non cored.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nope - its correct. You had me a little (OK a lot) concerned. Sharker had 2 frames in the mix one cored and one non. EG's I missed adding so was added separately. It was a 2 horse race though EG was second by only 2 votes.

Honestly I've been surprised by the outcomes in the last 2 SSOTM's.

Its the votes that count, and th tribe has spoken.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Doah! I missed the vote. Thanks for your work putting this on Matt.


----------

